# dog jumps out of boat, bites shark, drags it to land *video*



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

this is revolting


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I dislike video like this...

So many things can go wrong...
Dog gets bite...
Dog gets tangle...
Dog gets bite by other sharks that got attracted by the action...
Fish has been way over-played...
Fish suffer un-necessary bite by the dog...

Whenever I get to fish, it is my greatest pleasure to catch one, and as well as to release one. I tried to reel the fish in in a decent timing so I don't over-play a fish. I tried to release the fish in water if I decided to release it. And if I decide to keep it, a quick hit over the head to avoid un-necessary suffering.

Just my 2-cents...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

oh its definitely wrong i agree 100%, dog should never have been allowed to jump in


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i was referring more to the catching of sharks in general and facilitating their death ...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

agree, i dont fish or eat fish :/ tho i dont think the person chose what fish would bite the bait, they certainly didnt do the right thing when the shark got reeled in.


----------

